# Royal Haciendas - first visit!



## malyons (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi everyone - we just completed a trade into a 2BR at the Royal Haciendas in Playa del Carmen for October of this year (so excited!).  Excluding stops on a cruise ship, I've only been to Mexico once and that was a spring break trip 11 years ago, so I have a few questions.  I'm sure many of these could be found by scouring old threads, which I will do, but wanted to ask anyway to get some fresh answers.

How long does it take to get to RH from the Cancun airport?  II says it's 45 miles away.

We will have 2 kids with us (ages 3 and 6 months), and will not be renting a car.  What is the best way to get to the resort from the airport?  does RH offer a service?  Seems like a shuttle would be more cost effective than a cab.  Once there I actually have a friend who lives in town and will be able to show us around and even drive us around if need be, but I don't want to bother them with driving all the way up to the airport.

Anything else we need to know (besides everything   ) about Playa?  We do know that Oct is rainy season, but just couldn't pass up the trade and are willing to roll the dice

So excited about this trip, thanks for any input you can provide.


----------



## pigfan15 (Jul 9, 2009)

*Royal Haciendas*

It's about a 40 minute drive from the airport.  We used USA transfer (Brandt transportation).  It was a clean private van with a very friendly driver.  It costs $120 US dollars roundtrip for the private van.  They also offer shared ride if you don't mind stopping along the way.  The Royal Hacienda uses Thomas Moore which a lot of people use too.  I think the prices are about the same.  Have fun.


----------



## pjrose (Jul 9, 2009)

*Getting to the RH*

It'll be close to an hour.  For airport transportation, go to royalresorts.com, halfway down the left under Transportation.  This will take you to Thomas More, the service the Royal Resorts is connected with.  It'll be billed directly to your resort account other than the tip to the driver.  

Other options that are highly recommended by TUGgers are cancunvalet.com, cancuntransfers.com, and entertainment-plus.net (same as Brant, mentioned above).  All of these (including Th More)  will put you on a van that is the standard mode of airport transportation. Our choice is Cancun Valet (our driver this year was Julio Cesar - if you use them, ask for him via email!), but honestly it's a toss-up. 

You'll love it.  Pack light, and bring plenty of sunscreen.


----------



## maja651 (Jul 9, 2009)

Congrats on your trade!   You are going to LOVE the Haciendas!  We sure do! When will you be there in October?  We will be there in October as well! (October 24 to November 7).  We always, and when I say always, I mean always, use Cancun Valet for our private transportation.  (www.cancunvalet.com).  Extremely reliable company!  

The Haciendas has 2 nice baby pools, even with shade (palapas) in the middle of them).  I think you will enjoy them with your children.  The beach is also very flat, soft and wide, which is SO NICE!  

The Haciendas has free shuttles to/from Playa multiple times during the day but you have to sign up and get on the list to use them.  Make sure you do as they fill up (especially the last one of the day which I believe is at 5 or 6 PM).  Otherwise, the cab far os 100 pesos (about $8USD) each way.  I would highly recommend at least one dinner on 5th avenue in Playa, as it is such a neat place!  (I would recommend more visits, but with small children I undertand that may be more difficult).

If you have any more specific questions about the Haciendas or the Riviera Maya area, let me know!

Michelle


----------



## malyons (Jul 9, 2009)

thanks for the suggestions, Royal Haciendas option (Thomas More) is $160 RT and these others are in the $110 - $125 range, so that's a good savings.  I think I'm going to go with entertainment-plus.net.  Only concern is this.....our trip home from cancun airport leaves at 7:00am, are these companies reliable enough to be there to pick us up at RH at 4:30am or so?  Am I better off w/ the RH servicer as the front desk may  be more helpful in the event of a problem?  Everyone seems to think these services are extremely reliable, which is comforting, but does that hold true for such an early flight?

thanks!


----------



## pjrose (Jul 9, 2009)

The companies are all reliable. There will be plenty of other people with early flights, so you shouldn't have a problem. In the worst case, the bellman can summon a Taxi - they are always lined up outside of the resort, even that early in the morning.   (You won't need to do this, but it's a safety net.) 

I believe entertainment plus (Brant) takes only cash, while with Cancun Valet you can use your charge card online.

You might also want to try to change your flight.....yawn.....


----------



## malyons (Jul 9, 2009)

pjrose said:


> The companies are all reliable. There will be plenty of other people with early flights, so you shouldn't have a problem. In the worst case, the bellman can summon a Taxi - they are always lined up outside of the resort, even that early in the morning.   (You won't need to do this, but it's a safety net.)
> 
> I believe entertainment plus (Brant) takes only cash, while with Cancun Valet you can use your charge card online.
> 
> You might also want to try to change your flight.....yawn.....



That is good to hear, and yes, WAY too early of a flight, but we got such an unbelievable deal on them ($309 R/T from IND!) that it's worth it.  I've always been a little hesitant to book a trip to Mexico, expecially w/ the kids, but reading on this site and talking to all of you makes me much more comfortable, I have a feeling we will wind up wanting to go back, and back, and back......  

part of what I liked about Brandt was that you only pay 70% upon arrival and 30% at departure, so I felt like I had a little protection, but I guess if there was an issue I could always dispute the charge w/ my credit card company.

thanks as always


----------



## maja651 (Jul 9, 2009)

We have had flights leaving that early as well (not many, as we hate to have to get up so early!).  Cancun Valet has ALWAYS been there on time, in fact, even early, for those early morning flights.  I highly recommend them.  

In case you are concerend about your CC, with Cancun Valet, there is no need.  One of the owners (Vic) actually has family in the Phoenix area and we have talked to him personally on a few occasions.  Hs is top notch, as is his company.  (and no, I am not getting paid to say this, I am just super happy with the services of this company.  We have even used this company on multiple occasions for day trips, hiring the van and driver for the day, so that we can do what we want to do without the worry of a car or driving in Mexico).

If you happen to be on our same flight on October 24, we could even consider sharing a van to cut down on costs if you are interested.  (not sure what dates you will be there).

Michelle


----------



## pjrose (Jul 9, 2009)

malyons said:


> part of what I liked about Brandt was that you only pay 70% upon arrival and 30% at departure, so I felt like I had a little protection, but I guess if there was an issue I could always dispute the charge w/ my credit card company.



The only complaint I've ever read about Brandt - not on TUG which I believe has been unanimously positive (or close to it) - was someone who didn't get picked up for his return trip saying that the driver(s?) didn't consider it worth the trouble to only get 30% on the way back.  In all fairness, that complaint was responded by to the company, which said the driver did show up but couldn't find the client. I'm not sure where I found this, but it might have been tripadvisor.

I preferred prepaying with the credit card b/c I didn't want to have to remember to have cash on hand at the end....with two very small children at 4:30 in the morning, it's one less thing to remember


----------



## malyons (Jul 9, 2009)

maja651 said:


> If you happen to be on our same flight on October 24, we could even consider sharing a van to cut down on costs if you are interested.  (not sure what dates you will be there).
> 
> Michelle



Great idea, but we'll be there Oct 3-10.  Sounds like we have many reputable options, which is great.  How much is "normal" to tip one of these drivers?  I do want to make sure i have at least that cash on hand


----------



## pjrose (Jul 9, 2009)

I don't know what's normal, but I would tip about $10-15 per trip to/from the RH. If you have a lot of luggage and/or the driver has to deal with car seats, crying kids, etc, or if the driver is particularly helpful, I'd go to $15-20.


----------



## malyons (Jul 9, 2009)

pjrose said:


> I don't know what's normal, but I would tip about $10-15 per trip to/from the RH. If you have a lot of luggage and/or the driver has to deal with car seats, crying kids, etc, or if the driver is particularly helpful, I'd go to $15-20.



That's exactly what I was thinking, and seems perfectly reasonable for an hours worth of work....surely my kids will be perfect angels though


----------



## timesharejunkie4 (Jul 9, 2009)

We took a cab to the airport from RH in January. The cost for the cab was $35 for the two of us which was cheaper than booking Thomas Moore thru the resort. Our flight was at 9 am, we arranged for the taxi the night before with the bellman and it was waiting for us at 6:30.


----------



## maja651 (Jul 9, 2009)

We usually tip the Cancun Valet driver about $20 usd each way.  We always have a lot of luggage (haven't quite learned how to pack light yet ) and since they are so helpful, we like to give them the tip.

Michelle


----------



## pjrose (Jul 9, 2009)

timesharejunkie4 said:


> We took a cab to the airport from RH in January. The cost for the cab was $35 for the two of us which was cheaper than booking Thomas Moore thru the resort. Our flight was at 9 am, we arranged for the taxi the night before with the bellman and it was waiting for us at 6:30.



I believe you can only do the cab one-way, for your return trip - the vans have (or had) a monopoly FROM  the airport.  We usually do the van from the airport and taxi back, but this year had more people than would fit in one taxi, so the private van round-trip became a better option.  However with 2 adults and 2 small children, the van/taxi combo may be less expensive.


----------



## malyons (Jul 9, 2009)

so cabs are really that readily available that we could pick one up at 4:30am to head to the airport?  

question on cabs....i've been other places where common practice is to ask how much a ride will cost before getting in (even if you know approx how much it should be) jut to make sure you don't get ripped off.....is that the case in MX too?  or are they somehow better regulated/metered?


----------



## pjrose (Jul 9, 2009)

Yes, at the major resorts (and the RH certainly qualifies) there will be some cabs available at all times.  We've done the early-morning bit from the Tri-Royals, and our cab arrived as soon as the doorman waved one over.  Prearranging the night before is a good idea, though - one less thing to worry about.

The resort will have a price list posted right at the front entrance.  I'm not sure if those are actually fixed prices, or just customary, and it's always a good idea to confirm with the driver before you get in.  We've never had a problem with the listed and verbally agreed-on price.


----------



## malyons (Jul 9, 2009)

thanks (again) to everyone for your replies, the more I hear/read about this resort and city the more excited I get.  In reading my confirmation e-mail from II, it looks like they have us in unit C315, I'm not familiar with how the Royal resorts work, does that mean this really is the unit I'll recieve?  Can anyone tell me how the view might be?  I did look it up on the map and it looks like it's away from the ocean a bit, but near the kiddie pool which is good for us.  If this won't automatically be our room, should I or can I request a specific location?


----------



## steve1000 (Jul 9, 2009)

If C315 is the unit on your II confirmation that will most likely (but not definitely) be your unit. The resort could conceivably move you into another unit because you are not guaranteed that unit when making an II exchange but in most cases the unit on your II confirmation is the unit you will be assigned. My unit is also in the C section although in the opposite corner from yours. You will have a very nice ocean view - and I think you will be very happy with that unit. You will absolutely love the Haciendas  - it is a gorgeous resort. You will also love Playa - lots of character, very friendly people and much to see and do.
Hopefully, the work on the main pool in the phase 1 area (the horseshoe in which C315 is located) will be completed by then. I believe is is supposed to be completed in September. Otherwise, the phase 2 pool will be open.This does not affect the childrens pool in phase 1 which is open. Have a great trip!


----------



## pjrose (Jul 9, 2009)

malyons said:


> thanks (again) to everyone for your replies, the more I hear/read about this resort and city the more excited I get.  In reading my confirmation e-mail from II, it looks like they have us in unit C315, I'm not familiar with how the Royal resorts work, does that mean this really is the unit I'll recieve?  Can anyone tell me how the view might be?  I did look it up on the map and it looks like it's away from the ocean a bit, but near the kiddie pool which is good for us.  If this won't automatically be our room, should I or can I request a specific location?



You're correct that C315 is close to the kiddie pool.  That unit will have a nice view of the landscaping and the ocean because it's on the third floor.  It's close to the lobby, but it'll be a walk to the adult pool, the ocean, and the restaurant.  Note that at this time the adult pool on that side of the RH is closed because it had a major problem and has to be redone; I don't know the ETA for reopening it.  You may want to wander across to the other side instead.  

There is a shallow area at the edge of the adult pool on the other side of the resort (the blue star-like circle at the top edge of the pool at the top of the map http://www.royalresorts.com/hrm_site_plan.html ) so you won't be in kiddie-land all the time.  

All Royals are fixed-week/fixed-unit, thus the units available for exchange are the specific units deposited with II by their owners.   Although II makes the initial assignments of each villa, the Royals' inventory department sometimes makes changes.  Typically these are made if there is a maintenance issue or if someone arriving early talks the front desk into a different location, thereby getting the villa that was assigned to someone else who hasn't arrived yet.

You'll likely get the unit you were assigned, but not necessarily.  If you've got a really good reason to request something else (disability, maybe wanting to be close to family members or kiddie pool or fear or heights???) you may be able to talk the front desk into a change, but all they have to work with is the units that were deposited with II.  Owners who are coming will expect to stay in the specific units they purchased (exception -  see the nearby thread about the Royal Mayan).


----------



## johnsontrio (Jul 10, 2009)

IIRC the email I received stated that the pool construction would occur from week 22-39.  It should be wrapping up by October.

We had a great time this year, Week 25.  The resort was at about 70% occupancy and the open pool area was never too crowded.  The staff did bring out a couple of pallets of extra pool chairs on Friday.  They were even bringing people down from the Royals in Cancun a couple days during the week and it never seemed too crowded.

The service at the Aqua Bar and La Palapa is much, much improved.  The pool waiters are exceptional.  It feels more and more like the Royal Sands as far as service.  The activities staff there is better than any I experienced at the Sands.  Casino nights were a blast and Javier does a great job with yoga in the morning.  My family enjoyed the pool volleyball and beach volleyball.  The dive staff lead by Marcos was fabulous as always.  The crowd this year was younger than the crowd last year.  My 15yo DD was not looking forward to going this year, but made friends and had a great time.  She said it was the best year yet.

There is a new beach vendor there renting jet skis and doing banana boat rides for $15USD pp.  My family had a great time doing this as well.

We went to Playa twice.  Once for groceries at the Mega and once for dinner at La Pescador. Not the big one on Constitution but the little one at 22nd (or 24th, ask your concierge)  and 10th Avenue in a hotel.  Excellent food.  The owner is from Italy and has hand made pastas and will make you what you want to eat even if it isn't on the menu.  Playa was absolutely a ghost town.  They have taken a hard hit from the swine flu.  I am urging everyone to go into town and have a least one meal out.  We need to support them.

The only thing missing for me is the poolside BarBQue.  The restaurant does have theme nights but they are all inside on the buffet.  The only downside to the whole vacation was leaving.   That was made easier by the tropical depression that was moving in for 4 days the day we left.

Hope you have a great time at the Haciendas.  We have been timesharing for 10 years now and the Royals is the only place we consistently go back.


----------



## malyons (Jul 14, 2009)

I know it's 3 months away, but heck, we're excited so I'm bringing this thread back to the top with a few new questions  

currency exchange - I called my local bank branch and the airport Travelex, and between the 2 my local bank was giving me a much better rate on USD to Pesos.  Chase was 12.8 and Travelex was 11.9.  Neither is great, but at least now I know that my bank is a better bet than doing it at my home airport.  So...question is a 2 parter:  The exchange rate listed on RH's website right now is 13.4, which is the best of my options, that surprised me a bit, is it normal to get the best rate when you arrive (whether at the hotel or elsewhere)?  Part 2:  How much will I really need Pesos?  I imagine that most places will take USD, but I was also figuring that when using USD for cabs, restaurants, etc that I wouldn't be getting the best exchange rate, and that I may be better off paying in Pesos.

My bank charges a 3% fee to convert if I use ATMs while in MX, but no fee to do it here (other than what's built in to the not so great exchange rate, which I imagine would be the same rate I'd get through the ATM).  

Xel-ha - I'm sure many have done this, is it a place we could bring a 3 year old to?  DD loves to swim, but isn't so keen on getting her face wet just yet, but looks like she might have fun anyway, has anyone tried bringing a toddler?

Are there BBQ grills available to use at Haciendas?  Gas or charcoal?

thanks!


----------



## idahojoec (Jul 14, 2009)

Malyons, What exchange company did you use?  

I am hoping to exchange into the Royal Haciendas during the last week of June and / or the first week of July in 2010.  I have an ongoing request in with II (using my Worldmark week).  have not heard anything yet but it is early.  Any guesses as to the likelihood of the exchange being completed?  I need a 2 bedroom.

I am thinking about trying SFX to see if they can find something in Playa del Carmen.

Suggestions, comments,??

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## malyons (Jul 14, 2009)

I used II, we just booked our exchange last week, and I have a feeling we benefited from the fact that October is the "rainy season" there, but I'm willing to take my chances for such a beautiful resort (plus that's the week we wanted to travel).....I'd suggest placing a "request" on the sightings board to see if other ppl can see this resort or others for the dates you need.  It's still real early for June 2010 (II inventory doesn't come in as early as RCI for whatever reason) so definitely don't give up hope!  I've recently seen 2BR's at some nice resorts in cancun for 2010 already, which is a short trip to Playa if all else fails.  Definitely don't give up yet though, like I said, we just got this exchange last week.  I don't know anything about SFX so can't help you there.  good luck


----------



## pjrose (Jul 14, 2009)

Good questions!

The dollar to peso rates directly at the Royals' front desks are very good.  I suppose you might do better, but not enough to make it worth a special trip.  We bring traveler's checks and exchange a few for pesos at the front desk every couple of days.  

The difference may matter if you're spending a lot, but most places will take either dollars or pesos. We did some shopping at handicraft and clothing stores in one of the malls in Cancun.  Prices were advertised in Pesos.  An exchange rate was posted: 12.5 at one store, and 12 at another.  (it ranged from 12.8 to 13 at the Royals' front desks.)  At each store we handed the salesperson dollars, she used a calculator to multiply it all out into  pesos, and gave us our change in pesos at the same rate.  

Just about everywhere takes dollars and most medium-sized or larger restaurants and stores will take credit cards.  Usually you'll get a reasonable exchange rate just a bit down from the banks or resorts.  The credit card receipts will be in pesos; I always write down whatever dollars they told me or whatever exchange rate they claimed when I sign the receipt, so I can later compare with my bill.  Never had a problem.

Taxi drivers will take either dollars or pesos; the price to common destinations will be listed in dollars on a board at the front of the resort.  The bus in Cancun takes pesos, costs the equivalent of around 60 cents I think.  

It's good to have some $1s and $5s and/or the equivalent in pesos on hand for tips to the shuttle bus drivers and any other employees who have a "tip" basket.  We were told that some jobs, such as baggers at grocery stores (e.g. Walmart) work almost exclusively for tips.

At the Royals, you use only your resort card (same as your villa key card) except for the occasional tips mentioned above (Taco Party, danders for the Mexican Fiesta night).  Some prices will be advertised in pesos, most in dollars or both.  E.G.  the lunch special might be $10.00 or XXXX pesos.  Your receipt will list both, and you can write down your tip in either.  At the end of your week the itemized statement will be in pesos, but the bottom will also show the price in dollars.  Then you pay by credit card (not Am Ex) or cash.  

We only used an ATM once, when we had a medical issue and needed more money than we had brought.  We were hit up with a fee, but I guess it was worth the convenience of being able to use the ATM.

Your credit company will probably also sock you with a fee for any foreign transactions.  I believe one of the few that doesn't is Capital One, but I've read some pretty negative posts about them on TUG.  

Xel-Ha - nice place, but long hot day, and my bet is that it might be too long a day for a small child.  Depends on everyone's stamina.  She may be just as happy at the beach at the RH!

No grills.  Your kitchen is like an American kitchen (and nicer than most!), but only for indoor cooking.

You haven't asked about phones or computers, but in case that's next 
yes, wifi is available, n/c
Skype or Magicjack to call home


----------



## pjrose (Jul 14, 2009)

*exchanging*

Joe,

The RH will only be in II.  I've had better luck doing II exchanges myself online compared to waiting for them to contact me.  I'd get calls every few days about how they're "working on it" and would I accept anything else - finally told them to stop calling which sort-of worked.  ("Working on it" was nonsense - when/if someone deposited a unit, it would be available for exchange - nothing they can "work on" as far as I can see!)

More than once when they gave me trades it was messed up - e.g. what was supposedly a two-bedroom had a little "R" after it, which I suspected was just the "room" (AKA lockoff), and though the first person I talked to insisted that no, it was the whole two-bedroom, it clearly wasn't (from the confirmation they emailed).  Online, I saw and grabbed the two-bedroom I wanted.  

Instead, go online and see what's available, and if you see what you want, snag it.  

Availability may not be great for the RH in the summer, but if you are persistent you should find one.  Note that the MF bills go out several months before each interval, at which point you may see more availability.  Also some of us don't remember to deposit till just before the 60 day window  .


----------



## malyons (Jul 15, 2009)

pjrose said:


> You haven't asked about phones or computers, but in case that's next
> yes, wifi is available, n/c
> Skype or Magicjack to call home



HAHA - yes, good point, I'm actually familiar with how these work except for one really stupid question - when using Skype, all you have to do is get the software and have a headset to plug into the little microphone looking jack on the laptop, right?

and then if I'm reading their website correctly, the rate you pay has nothing to do w/ where you are (b/c the internet is the internet is the internet no matter where you are), just where you are calling.  So currently it looks like I can call back to the US for $.021 per minute, or pay $2.95 and get a month subscription, which would give me unlimited calling....sound right?

what about the restaurants on site....are they worth eating at?  we like to eat in the room mostly but will go out to dinner and do an occasional b-fast or lunch out (plus we'll splurge a bit as this trip is to celebrate an anniversary).  I know some have said that prices are "reasonable"....but that's a relative term, so what are we talking here?  can I get a burger or sandwich of some sort for lunch for $10ish (my definition of reasonable)?  How bout drinks by the pool, how many pesos will I have to fork over to get a margarita served to me?  

can anybody tell I'm excited yet based on the fact that I'm asking these questions 3 mos in advance???


----------



## pjrose (Jul 15, 2009)

*phone calls and restaurants*

Skype:
No device at all, you just sit in front of your laptop and talk into the air.  'Course if you want a bit of privacy, you could get a headset to plug into the headset jack.   I think the price depends on the destination but not source of your calls.  It's total free Skype to Skype (no phones involved - basically just an audio chat), and .021c to the US from anywhere, other prices to other countries.  At two cents a minute, that's all of 60 cents for a half hour - it lasts a long time!  I don't know about the 2.95, but we opened an account for $10.00 about 3 years ago and still have about $4 in it.   

Magic Jack - buy a little box smaller than a deck of cards for $19.95, gives you your own phone number, and all calls to the US from anywhere are includeed for an entire year.  Plug it into a USB port on your computer (Mac or PC), and plug a regular corded phone (some people unplug the one in the TS to use) into the other end of the Magic Jack.  Talk on the phone.   It works great - we got one for home and ditched our long distance service.  

Restaurants:
All the Royals have a good take-out/delivery service, with Ribs (around $11 for a double-rack), roast chicken ($9), caesar salad or mixed salad ($5) big enough for 2-3, pan of Mexican rice (around $4-5), soups (around $4 for a quart), fresh fruit plate (big) $6-7, etc.    They have other things, but those are the best (the meat loaf and lasagna are strange.)  Ribs or chicken + rice + salad = dinner for 2-3 adults with leftovers for $20.   Brownie pie (basically brownies baked in a 9" aluminum pie pan) is around $8, and a whole key lime pie is around $10.  Bring zip-top bags and/or plastic containers for leftovers.  By mid-week our fridge is full.

Poolside or beach delivery of a hamburger, club sandwich, grouper sandwich, etc is around $8-9.   In the Royals' restaurants you can easily order from the lunch menu for around $9-12 for a sandwich with fries and soup or salad, enchilada plate, and so forth.  Dinner menu will be around $12-$24.  The most expensive things we've ever gotten were steak (very good) for around $24 and a seafood/pasta bar (chef tosses your choices as you watch) for around $20.  There's a good brunch buffet and good lunch buffet - they used to be a good deal, but the prices have definitely gone up - you can probably get your "Personal Concierge" to arrange for a free buffet and tour of the RH (or CIC if you want a ride to Cancun) in exchange for a presentation - low pressure, and they know the meaning of "no thanks".  There is also such a thing as a free lunch - you will get an invitation to the poolside Taco Party one day you are there - including free beef and soda.  

There are lots of restaurants in PdC and Cancun, where you can easily go much much higher.  Of course adding appetizers, drinks, and desserts is where you'll spend much more.

I can't answer the drink question, but happy hour at the pool is 3-7.  The RM has a Mexican Night with a buffet, including margaritas or soda, with a dance show, for around $23 pp (kids half, tiny kids probably free).  I think the same dance group goes to the RH one night each week, but can't remember.


----------



## Stressy (Jul 16, 2009)

idahojoec said:


> Malyons, What exchange company did you use?
> 
> I am hoping to exchange into the Royal Haciendas during the last week of June and / or the first week of July in 2010.  I have an ongoing request in with II (using my Worldmark week).  have not heard anything yet but it is early.  Any guesses as to the likelihood of the exchange being completed?  I need a 2 bedroom.
> 
> ...



Hi Joe!

I own Worldmark as well. Are you using request first? Full credits or do you have a week on deposit? I can tell you in my experience that if you are using request first-you will match a Royal in Cancun no problem. I had 3 units last year first week of June. I matched 1 year out, 9 mos out and then picked up another last min in Flex with II. Royal Haciendas in a 2bd will be a bit tougher or longer wait IMHO-people are still using their units as it's new, Flu issues aside.

If you use SFX-you most likely won't match a Royal BUT you would very likely get a hit for Mayan Palace/Grand Mayan Riviera Maya. SFX is currently running a "Welcome Back to Mexico" campaign where you can just rent the units outright. Very fair prices...less than Maintenence fees. Don't know how far out you can book...but try your luck here 

http://www.sfx-resorts.com/mayanresorts/

Good Luck!


----------



## tanyav (Aug 18, 2009)

We are going to be at Royal Haciendas on Oct 3-10 also.  Where did you see the unit number on your II confirmation?  I don't see a unit number on ours at all?  I'm sure this trip will be fun!!


----------



## pjrose (Aug 18, 2009)

*Check History on Intervalworld.com*



tanyav said:


> We are going to be at Royal Haciendas on Oct 3-10 also.  Where did you see the unit number on your II confirmation?  I don't see a unit number on ours at all?  I'm sure this trip will be fun!!



Login to intervalworld.com, click My History across the top, and you'll see the unit into which you were matched (i.e. the unit that its owner deposited).  You'll probably get the same unit, but sometimes there are changes.


----------



## malyons (Aug 19, 2009)

yes, what pjrose said, it's also buried in one of the confirmation e-mails you would have received from II.  we're getting so excited for our trip, keeping our fingers crossed for good weather!

Does anyone know what the Royals policy is on having guests visit us?  A friend of mine from high school actually lives in Playa, and I'm hoping to invite her and her family to come hang out at our pool and beach.  I thought about adding her name as if she's staying w/ us when we check in, as we'll have 5 ppl in a 2BR and the max is 6, but that would only account for her.  She also has a young daughter (1yr), maybe they won't count the daughter?  We'll have my wife and I, plus my mom and my 2 kids (3yrs and 6 mos), maybe my 6 mo old won't count as one of the 6?


----------



## jschmidt (Aug 19, 2009)

malyons said:


> Does anyone know what the Royals policy is on having guests visit us?



There is a rule about having extra day guests and there is an associated charge.  But, if it were me, I wouldn’t ask and I wouldn’t mention it.  (Don’t ask don’t tell!)  Just do it!  After all they say, "It’s your home away from home."  Plus that, October isn't that busy.


----------



## johnsontrio (Aug 19, 2009)

malyons said:


> yes, what pjrose said, it's also buried in one of the confirmation e-mails you would have received from II.  we're getting so excited for our trip, keeping our fingers crossed for good weather!
> 
> Does anyone know what the Royals policy is on having guests visit us?  A friend of mine from high school actually lives in Playa, and I'm hoping to invite her and her family to come hang out at our pool and beach.  I thought about adding her name as if she's staying w/ us when we check in, as we'll have 5 ppl in a 2BR and the max is 6, but that would only account for her.  She also has a young daughter (1yr), maybe they won't count the daughter?  We'll have my wife and I, plus my mom and my 2 kids (3yrs and 6 mos), maybe my 6 mo old won't count as one of the 6?



You will need to register them at the front desk and pay the $10pp daily guest fee.  The bellmen out front will ask them as soon as they get out of their car to see if they are checking in etc...  Even if they park in the lot, as soon as they walk to the lobby entrance the bellmen will "assist"  them.

This past June our salesman's wife, our concierge for many years, came and spent the day with us and brought their baby.  I had to meet her in the lobby and sign her in before she could enter the resort, even though her husband is an employee.

Wouldn't be worth it to me to have to dodge security and management all day.  I think it's plenty nice to justify $10pp.


----------



## malyons (Aug 19, 2009)

johnsontrio said:


> You will need to register them at the front desk and pay the $10pp daily guest fee.  The bellmen out front will ask them as soon as they get out of their car to see if they are checking in etc...  Even if they park in the lot, as soon as they walk to the lobby entrance the bellmen will "assist"  them.
> 
> This past June our salesman's wife, our concierge for many years, came and spent the day with us and brought their baby.  I had to meet her in the lobby and sign her in before she could enter the resort, even though her husband is an employee.
> 
> Wouldn't be worth it to me to have to dodge security and management all day.  I think it's plenty nice to justify $10pp.



agreed, $10 isn't bad at all, maybe what I'll do is put her name on my room as if she's staying w/ us, and if they want to collect $10 for her 1 yr old and her husband if he can come then so be it, no problemo


----------



## jschmidt (Aug 19, 2009)

Bring them in and don’t pay.  If anybody says anything, you can claim ignorance.     This is a little known rule and primarily enforced in the summer.


----------



## pjrose (Aug 19, 2009)

Either sign her in as if she is staying there, or pay the guest fee, or do nothing.  As jschmidt notes, the policy is not known by many.  The extra money may offset a few cents of our MFs, but.....

As far as having more than 6 people, an infant or small child shouldn't be a problem.  You might want to double-check with the Royal Haciendas (royalresorts.com / contact us), but for the earlier Royals, a child was ok as a 7th.   I can't imagine that a 1 year old visitor would be an issue!


----------



## malyons (Sep 15, 2009)

hi again everyone - inside of 3 weeks now so thought i'd restart this thread w/ a few new questions:

Water - can we drink the water in the resort?  I know their website says it's filtered, but thought I'd ask for some "real life" experiences with it

cancuntransfers.com - any reason not to use these guys?  they weren't heavily discussed earlier in this thread, but they are cheaper than the rest and I've read good things about them elsewhere on TUG and on tripadvisor.  Take the good deal or you get what you pay for so I should go w/ another service?  

Laundry - looks like there's no laundry in-room, is there a cost associated w/ using the machines available?  how convenient/inconvenient is it to use whatever is provided?

thanks again!


----------



## pjrose (Sep 15, 2009)

*Have fun!*

Water - absolutely, at all the Royals and in fact all the major resorts, hotels, and restaurants, the water is fine.  I drink lots of ice water there.  (At smaller places or downtown I'd go for bottled water and forgo ice as well as unpeeled veggies and lettuce.)

Cancun Transfers is a very good service. A friend swears by them.  The other services (Cancun Valet, Th. More, and Entertainment Plus) are also very good.

Laundry - the Royals all have laundromats in the lobbies.  The attendant will weigh your load to determine the number of machines, and charge it to your villa.  Detergent in small quantities is available in the mini-market; we bring small sample-size packs from home instead.  The attendant will tell you to come back in an hour to change the wet wash to the dryer, and again in an hour to get it from the dryer.  If you ask, she'll do that for you, and you'll find your laundry nicely folded.  Be sure to tip.


----------



## DrRx (Sep 15, 2009)

We drink the water, make ice and coffee with the water and cook with the water!!  We've not had a problem in our 4 person family after 4 years of visits to the Royal Haciendas.

Can't comment on CancunTransfers, but we've have been very pleased with Brant Boston's service USA Transfers (aka Entertainment Plus) at the following link - http://entertainment-plus.net/tour_tpt_pdc.cfm.  Prompt reliable service and very pleasant personable drivers.

I see that in the mean time PJRose has given you the info on the laundry service.  We bring our own less expensive travel packets of Tide detergent and Bounce dryer sheets.


----------



## DosMasCervesos (Sep 15, 2009)

DrRx said:


> Can't comment on CancunTransfers, but we've have been very pleased with Brant Boston's service USA Transfers (aka Entertainment Plus) at the following link - http://entertainment-plus.net/tour_tpt_pdc.cfm.  Prompt reliable service and very pleasant personable drivers.


I've heard CancunTransfers is good. We've always used Brant at Entertainment-plut.net. They are always there and the drivers have been nice and responsive.

-dmc


----------



## sdbrier (Sep 15, 2009)

*Water tip*

We have found the water first rate. If you buy any kind of plastic bottle refreshment from the store make sure and save them. I like to refill them in the evening, and leaving them slightly less than full and put them in the freezer overnight. They make nice cold all day drinks and then I'm really ready for happy hour and something tasty. P.S. if you choose to freeze don't  tighten the caps.Give enough of a turn to keep them on and your bottle won't come out misshapen in the morning. Just remember to tighten them in the morning before you leave so as the water melts you don't lose it.


----------



## ada903 (Sep 15, 2009)

We used cancuntransfers.com four times to specifically go to Royal Sands and Haciendas, round trip.  They were awesome, great spacious vans, cold water, always on time, highly reliable, and cheapest.

I stayed twice in unit C317, so right close to your unit.  It is third floor in the middle of the complex, and that's my favorite view out of the whole complex - we stayed oceanfront in A313 and did not enjoy it as much - it was pitch dark at night, with nothing to see, plus the view of the entire complex with palm trees, pools, and the ocean in between was a lot more enjoyable.  Also, it was less windy than oceanfront.


----------



## malyons (Sep 16, 2009)

great to hear about cancuntransfers, I think I'm going to go w/ them.  They're $15 cheaper than the others, and if the service is equal we might as well save a few bucks.  I also noticed on their website they take credit cards, which i like.

just signed up for skype too! we're all tested and ready to go, i'm not one to be intimidated by technology at all, but still this thing was WAY easier than I thought it would be....almost too easy, I highly recommend to anyone looking to stay in touch while out of the country or with little ones.  I had a conversation w/ my sister who has a webcam, and the picture was so good i think we're going to buy one so my daughters can keep in touch w/ grandma and grandpa

yet another haciendas question - do they provide beach towels?  I assume so as most places do, but our last trip to sanibel the resort didn't provide, so figured i should ask to confirm


----------



## pjrose (Sep 16, 2009)

*Beach towels are provided, but you might want to do something to identify yours*

Yes to the beach towels.  You go to the Sports Desk in the middle of the pool area and check them out with your villa card.  You can exchange for dry ones, or take them back to your villa and use them again till you're ready for an exchange.

Tip:  The towels all look alike, and sometimes they "walk".  We always bring some bright strips of fabric with our name and villa written on them in permanent marker, and use large safety pins or diaper pins to attach them to a corner of each towel.  Another trick is to run some long ribbons through the label.  Boca Clips - clothes-pin-like clips in the shapes of big colorful fish or birds - can be used to clip the towels to the chairs - get them at Bed, Bath, and Beyond.  Any of these will make it less likely that you'll be short a towel or two.  

Skype is great.  We are hosting a student from Germany, and she talks to her parents at home on the weekend.  Every once awhile her father pops up on Skype on my computer.  It really is as easy as it seems!


----------



## malyons (Sep 24, 2009)

what about grocery shopping?  what is the best/most convenient way to pick up a few items from Royal Haciendas (besides the onsite marketplace)?   we're costco members, but not sams club.  thanks yet again!


----------



## timesharejunkie4 (Sep 24, 2009)

You can take the resort shuttle to Playa del Carmen. The drop off is very close to the large supermarket (might be Soriano's but you can't miss it). You can either wait for a return shuttle or take a cab back which cost 100 pesos when I was there in January.


----------



## pjrose (Sep 24, 2009)

malyons said:


> what about grocery shopping?  what is the best/most convenient way to pick up a few items from Royal Haciendas (besides the onsite marketplace)?   we're costco members, but not sams club.  thanks yet again!



It depends on what you're looking for.  The onsite market is quite well stocked, and unless you want fresh meats (they have frozen) you can find almost anything there.  We bring zip lock bags, peanut butter (don't like the kind there), and instant gravy mix (they don't have chicken gravy, only beef).  Everything else we need is onsite.  

There are grocery stores in town, but I've never grocery shopped in PdC, so I'm afraid I can't help with that.


----------



## malyons (Sep 24, 2009)

pjrose said:


> It depends on what you're looking for.  The onsite market is quite well stocked, and unless you want fresh meats (they have frozen) you can find almost anything there.  We bring zip lock bags, peanut butter (don't like the kind there), and instant gravy mix (they don't have chicken gravy, only beef).  Everything else we need is onsite.
> 
> There are grocery stores in town, but I've never grocery shopped in PdC, so I'm afraid I can't help with that.



Interesting about the peanut butter, we'll be sure and bring our own as that's a staple in the 3 year old's diet.....any other foods to "avoid" or that are noticeably different there than I'd be used to here?  We're not picky people at all, and in fact i'm really looking forward to trying some of the local foods, but it is good to know what to expect - peanut butter being a perfect example


----------



## maja651 (Sep 24, 2009)

We shop at the Walmart in Playa.  It is MUCH cheaper than most of the items at the on-site market.  You can take the free  shuttle into Playa and walk frm 5th ave.  It is only a couple of blocks away.  I think the driver may also even drop you off near the Walmart if you ask him.    We tried the Mega store last year and did not like it.  Walmart seemed to have better products (at least in our opinion).

Michelle


----------



## malyons (Sep 25, 2009)

will the royal haciendas accept/convert travellers checks?  I would have assumed they would, but just talked to my bank and the woman i spoke with acted like many people don't get them anymore b/c some resorts no longer accept them due to fruad.  I didn't want to carry too much cash w/ me, but also don't want to use my CC because they charge fees for exchanging currency.  thanks as always


----------



## pjrose (Sep 25, 2009)

malyons said:


> will the royal haciendas accept/convert travellers checks?  I would have assumed they would, but just talked to my bank and the woman i spoke with acted like many people don't get them anymore b/c some resorts no longer accept them due to fruad.  I didn't want to carry too much cash w/ me, but also don't want to use my CC because they charge fees for exchanging currency.  thanks as always



Yes, we always take travelers checks from AAA and cash them at the Royals.


----------



## post-it (Sep 25, 2009)

pjrose said:


> Yes, we always take travelers checks from AAA and cash them at the Royals.



Pjrose,

I was under the impression from an earlier post from you that everything at the Royals is paid for at check out and that they don't except $$ transactions during your stay.  Is that correct?  If so then we shouldn't have to convert too much to pesos.  Is the exchange rate better at the resort?  What about the cab fare to resort, pesos or $$.

Thanks


----------



## pjrose (Sep 25, 2009)

post-it said:


> Pjrose,
> 
> I was under the impression from an earlier post from you that everything at the Royals is paid for at check out and that they don't except $$ transactions during your stay.  Is that correct?  If so then we shouldn't have to convert too much to pesos.  Is the exchange rate better at the resort?  What about the cab fare to resort, pesos or $$.
> 
> Thanks



Yes, the Royals don't accept money until you pay at the end.  We exchange only for the occasional shopping trip (though we usually just use our MasterCard), taxi, bus, and so forth.  

The exchange rate is very good - maybe it's a bit better at the banks, but at the resort it's better than at the airport.  We only exchange maybe a hundred dollars at most, so we don't worry about the exchange rate.

For the vans to the resort, it depends on the service.
Th More - it appears on your Royal Resorts bill
just catching one of the vans at the airport - dollars or pesos are fine
if you make your reservation in advance online, some of the services accept your credit card online.


----------



## timesharejunkie4 (Sep 25, 2009)

I found it better to pay cab fares in pesos. When I was there in January cab fare was 100 pesos or $10 US. With the exchange rate at almost 13 to 1 at that time it was a no-brainer.


----------



## post-it (Sep 26, 2009)

pjrose said:


> For the vans to the resort, it depends on the service.
> Th More - it appears on your Royal Resorts bill
> just catching one of the vans at the airport - dollars or pesos are fine
> if you make your reservation in advance online, some of the services accept your credit card online.




In your experience is it best to use a van?  I like the idea of having it arranged in advance.


----------



## pjrose (Sep 26, 2009)

post-it said:


> In your experience is it best to use a van?  I like the idea of having it arranged in advance.



Vans are the standard form of airport transportation.  The three options are getting one on the spot from the kiosk as you walk out of the airport, pre-arranging a shared van, and pre-arranging a private van.  The vans and rides will be pretty similar in each case.  There are some differences in convenience and cost, but it's nothing you need to figure out this far in advance.

Getting it on-the-spot works fine, costs about the same as a shared service, but you'll have to wait while they load it up. 

A pre-arranged shared van (basically Thomas More) is good, costs less than a private one, and will appear on your check-out bill from the resort at the end of the week - no need to deal with money except a tip.  You can do it one-way from the airport or round-trip.  If one-way, you take a taxi back to the airport - the doorman will call one from the line that is always waiting; it's quick and convenient.

Arranging a private van is nice b/c the service will be waiting for you with your name on a little sign, and they'll go directly to the resort, no waiting for other people or stopping at other resorts, and depending on the service you may be able to put it on your credit card from home.  It's cost-effective with 4-5 people, but perhaps not for just 2.  

We used to do the on-the-spot deal, then switched to a shared van one-way and taxi back for a few years, and last year did a private van from Cancun Valet.  The service was excellent, driver super, cost good for five of us b/c it's per van not per person, and we'll do it again.


----------



## malyons (Oct 6, 2009)

typing this now from the royal haciendas, this place is AWESOME....maybe the nicest I've stayed at (and first timeshare stay in mexico).  One more question for the Royals newbie.  our concierge for the week (Camila) who has been a great help and a lot of fun to talk to.......do we tip her?  i know everyone at these resorts seems to be working for a tip all of the time, so I'm assuming so.  and btw, I think it's well worth a few dollars or pesos here and there to support these people and to receive such amazing service.  how much is a "normal" or proper tip for the concierge?


----------



## johnsontrio (Oct 6, 2009)

malyons said:


> typing this now from the royal haciendas, this place is AWESOME....maybe the nicest I've stayed at (and first timeshare stay in mexico).  One more question for the Royals newbie.  our concierge for the week (Camila) who has been a great help and a lot of fun to talk to.......do we tip her?  i know everyone at these resorts seems to be working for a tip all of the time, so I'm assuming so.  and btw, I think it's well worth a few dollars or pesos here and there to support these people and to receive such amazing service.  how much is a "normal" or proper tip for the concierge?



I am so glad to hear you love it...:whoopie: Makes me feel good about our investment there.  We usually have a small gift for our housekeeper and concierge.  Last year we brought Bubba Kegs which they were thrilled to have, along with a little additional cash tip.  We had a major issue ($$ involved) with Xcaret (our fault) that was difficult to resolve, but somehow it got a lot easier to resolve once our concierge got on the phone with them.  She made several calls on our behalf using her cellphone.  I think we tipped her an additional $20.  We all did yoga daily with Javier and tipped him $10pp at the end of the week, so don't forget the activity staff if you use them...

If you get a chance to ask around please ask them about the layoffs that someone posted here.  I have been meaning to email a friend but haven't made the time to do so.  Also, if you're so inclined, don't miss the spa.  It really is bliss..everyone I know says it the best Spa experience ever...


----------



## pjrose (Oct 6, 2009)

I've never tipped the concierge, but I know some do and I'm sure it would be appreciated.  I guess I look at them as a more professional level - basically they are part of the sales staff - and I believe they get part of the commission from sales.  

I would give a gift of some kind - like a very nice body lotion gift-pack from PDC, or maybe some earrings or a bracelet (see what she wears).  On the other hand, I'm sure they wouldn't turn down a $20.    

For the activities staff, it's also nice to give $10 to those who helped make your week fun.  

Then there are the gardeners, store clerks, front desk people, cooks, bartenders.......they all work hard, are always willing to help, and always smiling.  Of course there's probably a limit on how many $10 bills most of us can spread around, so another thought is to give some to the Employee Relief Fund (or something along those lines).  I think the front desk can give you an address to mail a check.


----------



## pjrose (Oct 6, 2009)

johnsontrio said:


> Last year we brought Bubba Kegs which they were thrilled to have



What's a Bubba Keg?


----------



## Karen G (Oct 7, 2009)

pjrose said:


> What's a Bubba Keg?


Here's  some info.


----------



## ada903 (Oct 10, 2009)

Camila was our concierge, too, last time.


----------

